# Herin



## Sitmus (May 11, 2008)

Hi, we have a fish pond in our garden and a heron who lives in the area keeps coming to get the fish. There are a few other ponds in the area also. 

We have a net over it, but he still manges to get some. We scare it off when we see it, but can't get rid of it permanently.

Any tips on how to get rid of it permanently, or how to capture it?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

as far as i know heron are a protected bird, so you should not kill or capture them.
all you can do is use a smaller wired mesh over your pond, and try a plastic heron beside your pond to detere the real one..


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah a plastic one might work 
i heard if they see another heron at the pond they dont land,


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I got fed up of Heron taking my fish or finding them stabbed so I fenced around our pond and placed a wire mesh net 30cm over it, no more fish eaten, hurt or killed.


----------



## Sitmus (May 11, 2008)

Cool. We'll get a fake heron then.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

An ornamental Heron will only encourage other Heron to land, I think I read that on the RSPB site when looking for idea's to keep Heron off my own pond.

Taken from the RSPB site



> A plastic heron will more likely attract other herons rather than deter them.


Link

The RSPB: Advice: Heron deterrents


----------

